# Football tips today - 1x2 tips



## wawbet (Aug 27, 2022)

Offering free football predictions advice on a wide range of international matches has always been the main mission of wawbetting.

1x2 tips​

CompetitionMatchBTTSoddResultPremier LeagueChelsea vs Leiceter city1FT1.40Belgium 1DSeraing vs Genk2FT1.50Premie LeagueArsenal vs Fulham1FT1.33









						Football tips today - 1x2 tips
					

Football tips, betting tips and football analysis for over 100 leagues in all major markets: Premier league, La liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, France ligu




					www.wawbetting.com


----------



## wawbet (Aug 28, 2022)

KA BOOOOM WIN


----------

